# Problem with wuauclt.exe and Windows Update.



## Sacredx (Feb 21, 2012)

I really hope this is in the right area.
Anyway, I've been having a problem with wuauclt.exe for a while now and only recently that it started to get on my nerves. 

Luckily it's not malware but I believe it's corrupted due to the error popping up.
Is there a way to fix that?

I'm not sure what I need to list but I'll list my system information;
Windows Vista Home Premium 
Service Pack 2
32-Bit


Another problem is my Windows Update.
It used to work just fine until the error with wuauclt.exe came about.

I can't update anything and I can't even get to the Windows Update page since it was close within a second.
I also can't turn on/off Automatic Updates for some reason and when I try.. it gives me this error;

"Windows cannot find;
'shell:::{26EE0668-A00A-44D7-9371-BEB064C98683}\10\::{36eef7db-88ad-4e81...\pageSettings'.
Make sure you typed the name correctly, then try again."


When I check for updates, nothing happens.

I'm so confused, aha. Help is greatly appreciated. :angel:
Please and thank you.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type* CMD* right click the *CMD *icon in the Search Results and *Run As Administrator*. In the *Command Promp*t type *SFC /scannow *and press enter. This will replace any missing or corrupted files.


----------



## Sacredx (Feb 21, 2012)

It says here;
"Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.Log"


----------



## Sacredx (Feb 21, 2012)

BUMP.
Help please?


----------

